# Wearing Blush/Bronzer without foundation?



## heavenlydemonik (Jan 29, 2010)

OK so I'm still pretty new to higher end make-up but I feel like I've mastered how to do my eyes so now I need to figure out how to do the rest of my face. I've been experimenting with foundations (mostly cheaper drug store foundations for now) but all of them don't seem to match my skin tone very well (I'm very pale). But I love using blushes and contouring my face but after watching a ton of youtube videos EVERY one wears foundation. I was just wondering how many people don't wear foundation but do up the rest of their face? Or if someone can recommend a brand that has super light foundations?


----------



## chynegal (Jan 29, 2010)

i dont use foundation it makes me face feel so heavy with it on. even if i dont do my eyes i use bronzer and blush it gives me more of a natural look


----------



## ShortnSassy (Jan 30, 2010)

i never buy drugstore foundations because i am pale as well, and very cool-toned (more pink undertones), and nearly all drugstore foundations are too heavy-looking or orange for me. have you tried bare minerals or a tinted moisturizer from another line? i would really recommend a department store brand or something from sephora, it's a little more expensive but sooo worth it in the long run!


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Jan 30, 2010)

A light dusting of Alima or bare essentials mineral makeup + bronzer/blush = easy, quick, and breathable skin.  I have to put powder on my face to reduce the shine


----------



## heavenlydemonik (Jan 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ShortnSassy* 

 
_i never buy drugstore foundations because i am pale as well, and very cool-toned (more pink undertones), and nearly all drugstore foundations are too heavy-looking or orange for me. have you tried bare minerals or a tinted moisturizer from another line? i would really recommend a department store brand or something from sephora, it's a little more expensive but sooo worth it in the long run!_

 

As soon as I finish my internships and get a job I plan on going to try out department store foundations. I just didn't want to waste my time or money on the more expensive stuff if I could find a cheaper brand that would work but unfortunately I haven't....


----------



## chynegal (Jan 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ShortnSassy* 

 
_i never buy drugstore foundations because i am pale as well, and very cool-toned (more pink undertones), and nearly all drugstore foundations are too heavy-looking or orange for me. have you tried bare minerals or a tinted moisturizer from another line? i would really recommend a department store brand or something from sephora, it's a little more expensive but sooo worth it in the long run!_

 
I love mac's tinted moisturizer it give me a good amount of coverage without the heavy feeling


----------



## Honey xOo (Jan 30, 2010)

I love Revlon Colorstay for a ds foundation. But you can wear blush and bronzer without foundation for sure. Just use a good concealer where you need coverage and set it with a lil translucent powder. Then use a kabuki to buff on ur bronzer and then apply ur blush. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I do the same thing most days so I don't have to wear foundation allover.


----------



## minni4bebe (Jan 30, 2010)

I go through periods were i wear foundation every day and then dont wear for it months. I do wear bronzer & foundation everyday tho. It still looks the same. I dont use my contouring powder without foundation tho. It doesnt look right to me. Soooo for days that i forgo foundation, i just lightly contour with my bronzer =)


----------



## moonlit (Feb 1, 2010)

I have crappy skin (acne) so I can never get away without foundation.. Today however, I just used studio finish concealer and loose powder on top to set it.. and little blush.. 

If you have good skin , you can get away with blush and bronzer without foundation


----------



## Civies (Feb 1, 2010)

I don't use foundation just because I don't need to, and I still use blush and bronzer. The blush and bronzer just plays up my face and gives me a nice glow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If you don't need foundation then I'd say don't use it!


----------



## thiscarmen (Feb 3, 2010)

Yeah if you don't need foundation, then of course you shouldn't be using it!  Because it might cause some problems if you don't need it but use it.

When my skin is pretty good, I don't wear foundation and just go for the blush and/or bronzer.


----------

